# Canning problem



## Old Philosopher (Oct 3, 2018)

I may have posted this in the wrong spot initially. I notice 40 views, and no suggestions. Perhaps some foodies have some advice for me. I ended up with a real mystery when canning cold-pressed grape juice. Thanks for any help.

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/canning-grape-juice.66825/


----------



## salcoco (Oct 3, 2018)

when you cold pressed the grapes , pieces of skin and stem were also added to the juice. perhaps letting the juice settle before canning would have been the action to pursue. I would definitely recan as these lees will decompose and give you very bad juice.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Oct 3, 2018)

salcoco said:


> when you cold pressed the grapes , pieces of skin and stem were also added to the juice. perhaps letting the juice settle before canning would have been the action to pursue. I would definitely recan as these lees will decompose and give you very bad juice.


Agreed. Best course of action at this point seems to be to rack off the clear juice, filter one more time through paper filter, then re-process into the canning jars. Obviously, lees like this were never noticed in my wine making, because it was all part of the normal sludge.
Thanks for you reply.


----------

